# How often to trim nails?



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

I think the title says it all. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I like to check nails every week or two. My vet always says I never take enough off and she'll chop them right down, it makes me cringe. I feel more comfortable taking smaller clips.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I do it when I hear them all clicking on the floor. Since I dremel them way back they really only have to be done every few weeks or so..

aw:


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

It was every week when my puppy was young. now it's every few weeks. Probably should do it more often, I just don't enjoy it since the dog isn't into it.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I grind them and do them every weekend. I like them nice and short and keep them that way.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I try and grind them weekly.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

I cut tips off every week. I'm terrified of cutting too short so I take off a little at a time.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I cut them. Probably about once a month but I don't cut them short at all because I'm afraid of hurting Zeeva. I still hear them clicking on the wood but it doesn't bother me...I wish they could be shorter and am thinking about getting a dremel.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I do every week, and grind twice a month. I keep my dog's nails in conformation standard. I see no sense in letting them grow out and having to quick 16 nails just to go to a show... if I keep them all 'wash-and-go' I never have to worry about it!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I usually clip them every 2-3 weeks. Usually it's closer to 3 weeks though. 

Like MRL said, the clicking noise on the ground is usually when it's time to clip.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

marbury said:


> I do every week, and grind twice a month. I keep my dog's nails in conformation standard. I see no sense in letting them grow out and having to quick 16 nails just to go to a show... if I keep them all 'wash-and-go' I never have to worry about it!


So, the judge is going to pass you by because the nails are long? 

My dogs use their nails for traction in the grass and on ice, so I don't mind them being longer. It's also helpful if your dog herds or does outside agility on grass. I still have to trim weekly because they are only running on soft surfaces.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

FlyAway said:


> So, the judge is going to pass you by because the nails are long?


Yes. But not because they see the long nails, because they see long feet. The feet need to be tight and neat, and long nails hold the fur on the toes out farther, giving the appearance of long feet. I have had judges specifically address this in one of my bitches multiple times. At Premier this past year we never placed when we showed indoors and always placed when we showed outdoors in grass; why do you think that was? FEET! Three times I've missed placing as breed with my grand because of her 'long' feet. This confused me initially, as her feet are no longer than most (although it is now a source of bothersome picking for me, lol). But when I kept her nails closer and trimmed the hair on top... BAM. She has yet to get a single foot comment since.

So to answer your question, YES! It can affect your winning in an otherwise outstanding dog.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I honestly almost never do it unless it's winter. Mine wear theirs down during the summer on the asphalt and sidewalks.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

All the time a grind dias nails it feels like. I tend to be a bit of a nail freak since i got the dremmel! Once a week but i dont do the back ones as often. Maybe once ever 2-3 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We take Joey to the vet tech every two months for a trim. Costs $10 each time. It doesn't seem to be often enough since I hear the clicking a lot in-between trimmings.

I bought a nice clipper thinking I could do it myself, but Joey won't let me trim his nails.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I trim every 1-2 weeks, kinda depends on what we're doing. I trim before a conformation show or flyball tournament or some other sport. I like them short for sports, otherwise they crack or get caught on stuff. However I rarely if ever trim the back, those seem to stay short on their own (at least for Nikon, who is always running up and down the paved driveway with the dog next door).


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I keep nails SHORT. Dremel and clip every week at least.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Before I got preggo I would do each dog twice a week keeping their nails hidden up in their hair line so I couldn't hear or see the nails. Now that I'm 22 weeks along I tend to do it every other week just because it takes a lot out of me bending over for 3 sets of paws. Once I get them back in control again I'm thinking if giving each dog their own day and just doing that dog on their day instead of all 3 on the same day.


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)

I haven't had to cut my GSD pup's nails in over six months, and I haven't had to trim my Boxer's nails since I moved to my current apartment. Neither has nails that anyone would consider abnormally long.

If your dogs frequently run on concrete, it will wear down the nails. The dog park I take them to happens to have a big concrete path in it that they both sprint on. My Boxer actually prefers running on the path to running in the grass for whatever reason. Add that to regular walks and it does a pretty great job of trimming my pets' nails for them.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

We walk so much I hardly ever trim Nala's nails.


----------

